# entrainment -- entrainment inhibits cloud vertical growth



## gabytamorenita

Hola, ¿¿saben??, esta palabra es una de mis grandes dudas en cuanto a mi carrera, porque nunca he sabido exactamente cuál es su traducción en español, de hecho a veces mejor la dejamos (mis compañeros de esc y yo) sin traducirla, aquí poco uno de los tantos enunciados en los que aparece, espero y alguien me pueda ayudar. 

If ambient air is dry, entrainment inhibits cloud vertical growth.

También tengo la definición, 

entrainment, wich is the mixing of relatively cool, dry air from outside a cloud with warm, moist air inside the cloud, causes evaporation and cooling at the sides of a cloud, forcing downdraft at its edges and slowing it rise.

Ojalá que les sirvan los párrafos anteriores, de antemano gracias.


----------



## mora

Hola

entrainment = incorpación 

Mora


----------



## lazarus1907

gabytamorenita said:
			
		

> tambien tengo la definicion,
> 
> entrainment, wich is the mixing of relatively cool, dry air from outside a cloud with warm, moist air inside the cloud, causes evaporation and cooling at the sides of a cloud, forcing downdraft at its edges and slowing it rise.


Nunca había visto esta definición. El único entrainment que conozco es el fenómeno físico que está relacionado con la resonancia. ¿Estamos hablando de lo mismo?


----------



## lazarus1907

mora said:
			
		

> Hola
> entrainment = incorpación
> Mora



Hola Mora.

¿Dónde encuentras este tipo de tecnnicismos? Yo sólo lo había visto traducido como "control", "regulación" o palabras parecidas; pero en otro contexto.


----------



## gabytamorenita

Hola, lazarus, no creo que no es el mismo, el fenómeno físico al que se refiere mi entrainment, jejeje ,por así decirlo, es el relacionado con la entrada de aire a una nube en ascenso, por decirlo de un modo simle y práctico.


----------



## lazarus1907

gabytamorenita said:
			
		

> hola lazarus, no creo q no es el mismo, el fenomeno fisico al q se refiere mi entrainment, jejeje por asi decirlo, es el relacionado con la entrada de aire a una nube en ascenso, por decirlo de un modo simle y practico.


Curioso.

Tendré que leer al respecto. Parece más una palabra relacionada entonces con "entrar" más que con "tren", ¿no?


----------



## gabytamorenita

Jajaja, sí tienes toda la razón, en verdad me hiciste reír, pero bueno, gracias. Si quieres investigar acerca de ello, pues es del área de meteorología, muchos textos hablan de ello.


----------



## mora

Hola lazarus y gaby

Espero que pudieran perdonarme. He hecho un error de ortografía. 

entrainment = incorp*or*ación 
Miren aqui
http://www.inti.gov.ar/cirsoc/pdf/publicom/Terminologiahormigon.pdf

air entrainment = incorporación de aire

Mora


----------



## Lucila Norry

¡¡Hola!! Tengo que traducir lo siguiente: Precision Holodynamic® Vibrational Entrainment Technology (HVET). 
Mi problema es "Entrainment", porque las definiciones o traducciones que encuentro no me convencen con el contexto del  texto completo, el cual está relacionado con el estilo de vida holística, lo místico, lo espiritual. ¿¿Alguna versión?? ¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## Ramez

Lucila, no estoy muy familiarizado con ese contexto, pero pienso que "arrastre" puede ser empleado funcionalmente. Ej: Entrained air = Aire retenido, aire arrastrado

Déjame saber si te sirve para salir de dudas.


----------



## Aconcagua

Hola, yo también tengo la Gran Duda con Entrainment, dos textos:

_Interestingly, the DMH has also been implicated in the ability of organisms to be *entrained* by restricted feeding....

Restricting the availability of food to a limited period during the light cycle
rapidly *entrains* the peripheral tissues of mice; within two days of the start of a restricted feeding regimen,_

de todas las acepciones que he visto en diccionarios, ninguna me calza.

Se agradece una ayuda para traducir el término al español.

Saludos


----------



## A Cohen

Hola, he encontrado esa palabra en este contexto:
"The rhythm is generated in the suprachiasmatic nucleus (SCN), *entrained* by light via the retino–hypothalamic pathway (RH tract)..."

"The endogenous circadian rhythm of melatonin, like most other circadian rhythms, is generated in the suprachiasmatic nuclei (SCN) and *entrained* principally by the light–dark cycle acting via the retino–hypothalamic tract, probably with a contribution from the
lateral geniculate nucleus...".​ 
También he encontrado respuestas no satisfactorias. Pero esta me parece buena en este caso:​ 
_Entrainment _[FONT=Arial,Arial]es el "proceso por el cual dos procesos rítmicos interactúan uno con otro de modo tal que se van ajustando y eventualmente se acoplan en una fase o periodicidad común" (Clayton _et al. _2004, p.2). Esta idea se desarrolló a partir de estudios en mecánica surgidos en el campo de la física en el siglo XVII, que inicialmente aludían a movimientos oscilatorios simples. Aunque la mayor parte de los movimientos oscilatorios en la naturaleza no se ajustan a este tipo, el concepto fue extendiéndose a más allá del ámbito de la física al considerar que muchos fenómenos naturales y culturales podían ser considerados como aproximadamente periódicos. De este modo, numerosas situaciones de ajuste recíproco entre procesos que organizan su estructura temporal de modos característicos han sido ampliamente descriptos en múltiples actividades humanas y contextos naturales abarcando rangos temporales muy amplios, desde los modos sincrónicos de oscilación de los grupos neuronales comprometidos conjuntamente en una actividad cerebral, hasta manifestaciones de comportamiento social sincrónico en animales, pasando por la organización temporal de los ciclos vitales.

Espero que les sirva de algo. 
La fuente es un texto de Favio Shifres llamado Tocar juntos: ¿entrainment, comunicación o comunión? disponible en la red en pdf y contiene bibliografía útil.
Saludos...
[/FONT]


----------



## Gonzalo_lustrabotas

En ingenieria quimica, entrainment se lee como arrastre, es decir gotitas de liquido arrastradas por una corriente de aire, existen equipos para separación de arrastre.


----------



## aurilla

*Entrain: *Trap and retain; gas bubbles in liquid or solid or air in concrete. To suspend in a vapor, so that the vapor will carry the liquid away in distillation or evaporation.


----------



## arenare

Una aportación tardía, ¿qué tal insuflación? un abrazo


----------



## Phileros

En castellano existe "entrañamiento" que significa algo así como "incorporación" - como dijo alguno. La idea es interiorizar, o asimilar algo interiormente, me parece ¿no?


----------



## marianawordreference

¡¡Muy bueno lo tuyo A Cohen!!
¡Justo estoy tratando de entender el mismo, texto! Regulación del ciclo circadiano.
¿Cómo lo traducirías entonces? ¿Y si fuera la palabra entrenado, qué te parece? Gracias. mariana.

¿Entrenar? Fijate si cobra sentido.


----------



## Aleduson

aurilla said:


> *Entrain: *Trap and retain; gas bubbles in liquid or solid or air in concrete. To suspend in a vapor, so that the vapor will carry the liquid away in distillation or evaporation.


CREO QUE ENTRAMPAR, TRAMPA Y ENTRAMPAMIENTO son los conceptos comunes en las diferentes aplicaciones del término. Por ejemplo, "este es un proceso de entrampamiento de partículas por medio de.... etc" (respuesta aún más tardía)

Tengo una aplicación adicional en Inglés de la que creo haber encontrado el sentido: " The emotional center is the capacity to explore and receive information from the world through *empathetic entrainment* by what we might call vibrational resonance..." Aquí traduzco: "el centro emocional es la capacidad de explorar y recibir información del mundo por CAPTURA empática, a través de lo que podríamos llamar resonancia vibracional..."


----------

